# Snail or shrimp?



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok I've gotten interested in adding a tankmate or two to my larger tanks. I have a 20G divided and two 10 gallon tanks. 
I'm mainly looking for something my betta wont eat but that also cleans things up (maybe I won't have to use the turkey baster to remove the poopies?!)
I know ghost shrimp will eat the debri, but do any snails cleanup? 
Was thinking of going to petco or petsmart after work to get some little critters just wondering what anyone would recommend. Thanks!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

probably better off trying a few ghost shrimp.
The only snails my petsmart has are mystery, and they POOP ALOT.
Ghost shrimp are good for eating the nasties. I don't know about nerites or anything else.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

There isn't any sort of magical poop-eating critter, sadly (or we'd all have one!), though I have heard reports of ghost shrimp eating poo occasionally. Mostly they are just going to create the same amount of waste pooping it back out though.

Scavengers:
- ghost shrimp
- cherry shrimp
- cories

Algae eaters:
- amano shrimp
- cherry shrimp (to a certain extent, they aren't brilliant)
- nerite snails
- otos


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> I'm mainly looking for something my betta wont eat but that also cleans things up (maybe I won't have to use the turkey baster to remove the poopies?!)


Snails may eat debris and fish poop, but they leave their own poop as well. I really don't advise people buying animals to clean up their tanks, they should do it themselves. If you want them as a pet, sure! Snails are just like adding more fish to your tank, they have a good bioload, if not more than other fish.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I went ahead and got 5 ghost shrimp and put them in my 20G. 1 in each section plus Charlie got a bonus. Of course I can't find them now. Thanks for the advice everyone. Of course, I'll continue to clean my tanks as usual. I guess that was wishful thinking on my part that these shrimp would clean up after my bettas LOL


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok I just read in another thread that I should have acclimated them. Not sure what I was thinking just putting them into my tank without making sure they didn't need acclimation! I saw all 5 of them this morning either hiding or avoiding my curious bettas- so can I assume they'll be alright? 
I tried cupping my guys and pushing some pellets to the bottom of the tank in hopes that the shrimp will find them at some point today
Going to get some cucumber as I assume my bettas will totally ignore that!

here's a couple of pics I got


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think shrimp are fascinating, what great pictures! Thanks for sharing, hope they're all well and hiding


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

if your boys are slow, they will eat blood worms and brine shrimp (which is really creepy.. canibals). It's so funny to see a ghost shrimp with a red streak.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I really don't advise people buying animals to clean up their tanks, they should do it themselves. If you want them as a pet, sure


I slightly disagree with your statement, just for the fact that when I originally put my cory doras in my community tank (tetras), it was for cleaning up leftovers. 

I did have the space for the cory doras when I bought them. I also supplement them with pellets. I am really glad that I bought the cory doras now, seeing as they add a lot of personality to the tank.

Generally, yes, buying for cleanup is not a good idea. There are exceptions to the rule though. Just need to put some thought into whether or not you have room, will it get along, and will it just end up creating more space.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm kind of disappointed - I can usually only find one shrimp if I'm lucky when I look in the tank. I only got 5 though so maybe I should have gotten more. I hope they're all still alive in there but I may not know for sure. I saw one today when I was feeding my 3 bettas in there. I went ahead and placed some cucumber wedged in plants since they float. Hopefully it will attract the shrimps!

I found a guy chillin in a betta log. So cute!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think John Locke had a large snack today......


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

O.O!! Sorry to hear about John Locke finding himself a snack. Looks like somebody's gonna need some exercise. Good luck with the rest the shrimp.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well... now call me confused. I just saw a shrimp in his section. He only had one. lol. So either he ate a whole bunch of cucumber---- or maybe one of the snails from another section jumped into his somehow. 
I had already flared him and cupped him in some water with epsom salts and his poop was yellow instead of the normal brown. 

I probably wont buy any more ghost shrimps - at least for awhile. The gravel in my larger tanks is either natural or white so its really hard to see these guys - so I have no idea if they're missing or not, unless they happen to show up on a rare occasion!
Needless to say John Locke is going to be fasted for at least a day!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> I just saw a shrimp in his section. He only had one. lol. So either he ate a whole bunch of cucumber---- or maybe one of the snails from another section jumped into his somehow.
> 
> Needless to say John Locke is going to be fasted for at least a day!


I really hope it was the cucumber if it was not a shrimp. Snail does not sound like it would be fun to pass (he was looking very round Oo).

Yeah, sounds like it's diet (fast) time for him, lol. I don't think I've seen a belly on a fish like that before.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I got 3 ghost shrimp for my betta. At first he tried to eat them  but luckily he doesn't try to eat them.


----------

